

 What's your most controversial programming opinion? - jgillich
http://stackoverflow.com/q/406760/941764

======
krick
> 2/ Imagine if they said that about doctors. Or demolition experts. Or
> soldiers, or...

I find that funny, because though obviously intended as a pun I think it's
true about everyone, yeah, doctors, soldiers, demolition experts… You may have
a 1000 hobbies besides your job, sure, but if your job is _only_ a job — you
just cannot compete with somebody for whom it's more like life than a job.

